# Solved: ubuntu 7.10 freezes during install



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Hi,
I have burned an iso of Ubuntu 7.10 and it loads from the cd and I can get on the net with it. I have tried (3 times) to install it to the hard drive and the install freezes at 22% while coping files. Any suggestions as to what to do to get past this? Checked the cd and it checked out fine and I am currently running memtest86. I've been running the test 45 minutes and no errors as of yet.
Specs: 450 MHz Pentium 3 
3 sticks ram 256,256,128 all pc100
40gb drive - using entire drive
10gb slave drive
dvdrom
cdrom

I have now tried to install to the 10gb drive and it stalls at 47%. This computer only has a 200 watt power supply, could that be the culprit? I am going to disconnect one drive and one cdrom and see if it works then.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

200W does seem a bit lean. I've found that installing an operating system (be it Linux or Windows) is a good way to judge the general stability of a new build, since it puts a lot more strain on the system than just sitting at the desktop or even running memtest (since memtest doesn't use the hard disk or CD drive, once it's loaded).


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Thanks, I will install a better power supply and see if that does the trick. Replacing the video card got me to 52%.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Never forget to swap out distros when you run into that sort of install problem.

I'd try a Sidux (Debian Sid based) install to see if that hangs. I had 7.10 install hang 
and then refuse to boot. Sidux worked fine. 
Ubuntu 8.04 is out and may also solve your problem.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jm100dm said:


> I have burned an iso of Ubuntu 7.10 and it loads from the cd and I can get on the net with it. I have tried (3 times) to install it to the hard drive and the install freezes at 22% while coping files.


How long do you let it run before determining it has stalled?

Peace...


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Thank you for your replies. I let it run for over a half hour with nothing happening, even the courser would not move. I installed the drive into another computer and it went through the install without a hitch. Downloaded all the updates and then replaced it in the original computer. Appears to be working okay for now with the exception of running in low graphics mode. I now need to read up and learn how to install the correct drivers to get the video card to function properly. Right now the only resolutions available are 800x600 and 640x480. The bottom of some pages don't even show. That was part of the original install problem as the buttons to proceed were unavailable at the bottom of the page. To make them appear I had to use the low resolution option of the install, possibly part of why it would not install completely. This is still all new to me.
Installed flash player and another player that it said it required while visiting a web page. Both are also working. Have to leave for work now but hope to get this done sometime this weekend. Is there a program like Belarc or Everest that can be run on Linux?
Thanks again. Jeff


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

http://www.falconfly.de/banshee.htm
3dfxv3bansheelinux2.60.zip

This looks like what I will need to install.


----------



## Wonder-Downunder (Apr 6, 2008)

You dont happen to have a USB stick or flash drive plugged in while installing do you as this can sometimes lock up the install


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

No, I did not have either one and have not even used them on this computer yet. Install is complete. Now I'm looking for a solution to the video card. It runs in low graphics and I would like to correct this. Maybe I should close this thread and open a new one with this new issue.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a bug report on what appears to be your card;

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-tdfx/+bug/105629

I'd just look in the junk box for a better-supported card and toss it in if possible. My usual tactic
is to grab a pile of leftovers, Google each for degree of Linux support, and trash the rest or save them for Winboxes.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I have tried 3 separate video card and 2 different computers and still all I get is 800x600 and 640x480. I tried to install the legacy driver but failed. That was over a week ago and I'm not sure what the message was that got returned. Getting frustrated but trying to learn this new system. Exited x and uncounted problems knowing what to type in. This is in an older computer with a 1999 BIOS, thus ACPI is forced. Will this work on this computer without a bios upgrade?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

One thing you can try is the Ubuntu alternate CD for the installation. I think it's a non-graphical installation process but it will install the same Ubuntu software as the graphical installation process will. That might work better for you.

Peace...


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Thanks Tomdkat I will download it and try it.

I got as far as what I believe was unpacking the driver, and was told that I still had x open. I am not sure of the exact wording or how to close x. I used the sudo command at the # prompt.

When I use the add remove program I get the following error while trying to install any selections.

E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
E:_cache->open() failed, please report.

I am not sure how to do that or how to report it. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

I really suggest the "stack of different live CDs" method, plus forum posts in (for example) here and linuxquestions.org. They are nice to have in your toolkit anyway so there isn't much reason NOT to download and burn them. You can test boot a bunch of different distros in a very short time, and when one works but the others don't you can determine why.

I currently have various Kubuntu/Fluxbuntu/Sidux/Damn Small Linux/Kanotix etc CDs and am always looking for more to play with. For example, my ancient CF-71 Toughbook will only boot Damn Small Linux. Runs fine with that though.

Also, please post the* make and specific model* (specs aren't enough) of the computer and especially the *motherboard and of any graphic cards* you wish to try.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Hi monckywrench,

This computer is one that I'm attempting to set up for someone else. It came with Windows 98 installed that was badly corrupted with Trojans. After cleaning it with AVG I still was unable to get it to boot. Seeing that the owner had no Operating system software to install I suggested using Linux and she agreed. Which version makes no difference to me, as long as it works.
Specs currently are as follows:
Gateway Pentium III 450 MHz LPMINI TOWER
512 MB PC100 sdram - 'only came with 128'
200 Watt Power Supply
4W4SBOXO.15.0012.P07
Running Ubuntu - Linux 2.624-16-generic
BIOS date 2-4-1999
Network card SMC2-1211TX
Onboard sound ES1371 Ensoniq Audio PCI ENS1371
Video card - Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro
40 GB Maxtor as master
9 GB Slave drive
Cdrw and Dvd drives
I am new to this and don't yet know what is normal for Ubuntu. In the places menu I go to computer and only the following appear. File System, 8.7 GB Media and Floppy. Both the CDRW and DVD drives work for audio files but don't show until a disc is put into them.
Which Distro would you recommend that I try next? Thanks.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Quote "I'd try a Sidux (Debian Sid based) install to see if that hangs."

Downloading it now.

Thanks


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.

I never had done this so I decided to try it. Researched it some on goggle to see what it meant. 

Ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
It seems to have worked as a program ran for several minutes and when it ended I restarted but still only 800x600 and 640x480. Then went into system - administration - hardware drivers and enabled the legacy driver. Then restarted the computer again. It seems to have worked as there are now several options available but 800x600 is still the highest available. I may just live with it as this project has already taken too much time. Maybe that is the best this older video card has to offer.

After running dpkg --configure -a I am now also able to add/remove programs.

I have Sidux burned to a disk and will use it later on another computer


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I am not able to find either the cd or dvd rom anywhere. Should they not just appear in the computer file with the file system, 8.7 GB media and floppy?


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I switched the cdrom to slave on the master ide and now it shows up. Eliminated the second drive and dvd for now. Now I need to find out how to use the burner. It keeps asking for a disk and I've tried 2 different types with no luck. Maybe need to find a driver for this cdrw once I find out what I have. It looks like this is what I have Philips cdd3610.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

"Gateway Pentium III 450 MHz LPMINI TOWER
512 MB PC100 sdram - 'only came with 128'
200 Watt Power Supply
4W4SBOXO.15.0012.P07
Running Ubuntu - Linux 2.624-16-generic
BIOS date 2-4-1999
Network card SMC2-1211TX
Onboard sound ES1371 Ensoniq Audio PCI ENS1371
Video card - Riva TNT2 Model 64 / Model 64 Pro
40 GB Maxtor as master
9 GB Slave drive
Cdrw and Dvd drives"

I actually have a few of those Gateways (in parts, and the mid-tower style, but same guts) so I might toss one together later in the week out of curiosity.

The CD drive appears to be supported, but I don't have one of those.

"I have Sidux burned to a disk and will use it later on another computer."

I'd boot it live on that one. That's what I'll use first when I test mine.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Loading Sidux right now.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Waiting for /del to be fully populated ...done.

Appears to be stuck here with the the cd-rom flashing constantly like it is trying to read it.
Tried three times to no avail.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

It may be a case of a machine that won't install recent distros. 

Since it's someone else's machine and they presumably want it back soon, I'd just install Windows 98 or 2000 and hand it back. Image the clean install and make yourself a restore disk. That way every few months you can reload it when it takes a dump.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Thanks monckywrench for your help with this.

I returned the machine to the owner with Ubuntu 7.04 upgraded to 8.04 as is. It works fine for the intended purpose which is for her kids to go on line, e-mail and play games. Both the cdrw and dvd work as cdroms, just can not burn cd's or play dvd's on it. This has been a learning experience and I will continue to use Ubuntu and gradually ween off MS systems. I am currently installing the upgrade to one of my machines. I went through the 7.04, updates and upgrade to be close to the same system as the first install, so that I have a better understanding of what I sent out for future questions/problems.

Thanks again.


----------

